# Grappling For Advanced Students: How to Master Your Chi!



## Morrus (Aug 28, 2006)

[imager]http://shop.enworld.org/images/engs/product1802/th.JPG[/imager]Just released is the latest in the For Beginners line.  This book is the sequel to GRAPPLING FOR BEGINNERS and deals with specializing and advancing your character as an unarmed combatant.
[bq]*GRAPPLING FOR ADVANCED STUDENTS: HOW TO MASTER YOUR CHI!*

So you’ve mastered the basics of grappling and unarmed combat in GRAPPLING FOR BEGINNERS: HOW TO STRIKE, HOLD & THROW!, and you want to learn how to advance your career as a pugilistic, spin-kicking unarmed combatant? You’ve come to the right place!

This book assumes that you have a copy of GRAPPLING FOR BEGINNERS. If you haven’t, you’ll need to buy it before you’ll make any sense out of these pages, because space is tight – nothing is going to be repeated here. Don’t say you weren’t warned – it was written right here on the product page when you bought this book!

So what will you find in these pages? First off, we're not going to complicate the rules. GRAPPLING FOR BEGINNERS was intended to make the grappling rules easy, and with this book we have no intention of changing that. So what you’ll find here are new feats, prestige classes and so forth, all designed to make your character a better unarmed combatant but not to make your game's combat sequences more complicated.

15 new feats allow your unarmed fighter to specialize in his chosen way of fighting!
3 new prestige classes: the *Pugilist*, who relies on strikes; the *Wrestler*, who uses holds and throws; and the *Martial-artist* who combines the two and adds a dash of spiritualism!
GRAPPLING FOR ADVANCED STUDENTS is available at the EN World GameStore for *$2.49*.[/bq]


----------

